
Libtls: Rethinking the TLS/SSL API [video] - gbrown_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd_dyRbE4AA
======
gbrown_
Slides available at the following link.

[https://www.openbsd.org/papers/linuxconfau2017-libtls/](https://www.openbsd.org/papers/linuxconfau2017-libtls/)

------
epistasis
What a fantastic man page.

~~~
daxelrod
Link to the man page, for those curious: [http://man.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-current/man3/...](http://man.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-current/man3/tls_init.3)

